

Photo-sharing Fatigue  - ananddass
http://daslee.me/photosharing-fatigue

======
jmathai
I think there's been a binge in photo sharing. I don't know if it's at the
point where it'll take a turn and slow down though.

The problem with most photo sharing apps are that they don't tend to introduce
much that is new. To be completely honest, I haven't talked to a single person
that's said "I wish it were easier to share photos".

It's a non-problem. Not that this means people shouldn't be working to make it
better. The issue is that most startups are going after the same pie. That pie
is to get as many people sharing photos and to treat this all as very
ephemeral experiences.

There's huge untapped potential with photos. We start to see this when Google
begins to stitch together user generated photos to create 3D views.

Yes, there are a lot of problems to be solved and perhaps we shouldn't have so
many photo startups. But go back 15 years and ask someone if they thought it'd
be possible to reconstruct a 3d view of a point of interest by crowdsourcing
photos? Or ask them about street view.

I'm sure there are others in addition to Google doing interesting things. But
my point is this stuff takes a lot of time to come to fruition. And 15 years
to get to street view is immensely fast paced innovation.

Disclaimer: I'm 2 years into founding a photo startup.

